# Billing S codes to the VA?



## kbrasington (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello,
I do billing for a home health agency and I am rebilling some old claims to the VA. I found some claims that are for home health aide services. Some of the claims are being billed as S9125, respite care in the home, per diem, and some are G0156, services of home health / health aide in the home, 15 minutes. I was under the impression that S codes are for commercial payers only. So should I change all the codes to G0156 and rebill, or leave them alone? The VA is paying for some of the S codes and denying others, I am assuming due to the code being invalid, but inconsistency is what the VA does best, so I'm guessing they paid in error. 

Any feedback?


----------

